# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  Community on ubuntu.com

## TheFridge

We’re very happy to announce that community.ubuntu.com is now online. It is the primary address for interested Ubuntu users to stay involved and get informed about what our community is doing. A handful of contributors worked hard with the Canonical Design and Web team and from now on it will be easy for us as [...]

More...

----------


## 23dornot23d



----------


## Irihapeti

community.ubuntu.com works here.

----------


## Bashing-om

accessed and all the links I clicked on are operational... look'n good !

----------


## 23dornot23d

Try Clicking on number 4 in the list ..... tell me what happens .......

If its ok .... then its been fixed ........ but each time I click it I get the message I posted above.

http://developer.ubuntu.com/

----------


## Elfy

must have been fixed - looks ok from here

----------


## 23dornot23d

http://developer.ubuntu.com/community

Still doing the same for me - maybe its only external to the company ( are you on an internal intranet there ) 

the link above is the one that fails for me .......  developer community ..... meant to show you how to build apps
and things - but I still cannot get to it ......

( and it comes from the screen before with a round circle and a 4 in it ....... )

But if everyone is all getting into it ok - then it must be something else .... ( all the rest of the site seems ok )
but thought I better highlight it as its probably a easy fix ...... maybe its only an external problem .

----------


## 23dornot23d



----------


## Elfy

> http://developer.ubuntu.com/community
> 
> Still doing the same for me - maybe its only external to the company ( are you on an internal intranet there ) 
> 
> the link above is the one that fails for me .......  developer community ..... meant to show you how to build apps
> and things - but I still cannot get to it ......
> 
> ( and it comes from the screen before with a round circle and a 4 in it ....... )
> 
> ...


Aah - thought you were pointing to the developer link from the community page - http://developer.ubuntu.com/

not from within that page = yea - broken for me too - it might be that they've not done that - no idea.

As far as internal intranet goes - I don't work for Canonical, don't have access to their tools either. Drive a van for the local chemist and get my internet from British Telecom  :Smile:

----------


## 23dornot23d

Aha .... thought you were based with Ubuntu .... sorry for that ..... but glad I am not the only one that was seeing that message ......

maybe they can sort it out now .... thanks for confirming it though .....

----------


## Elfy

I would guess that it is coming.

----------


## vasa1

> http://developer.ubuntu.com/community
> 
> Still doing the same for me - ....


Silly question ... but do you see with other browsers or after clearing cache of the browser you're using?

----------


## 23dornot23d

Yep does the same thing in Konqueror .... even in a different OS ..... ( was in raring before using Firefox ) so
loaded ( Saucy up ..... and konqueror / Firefox clean install so its not in the cache ) ...... same result.

http://developer.ubuntu.com/community

----------


## vasa1

Okay. Embarrassing for me too with four different browsers..

----------


## Elfy

Looks like it's been done now.

Any others and right at the bottom of the page there is a File a bug link - use that

----------


## 23dornot23d

Yep all is good now ty  :Wink:  sorted

----------

